# Test E Powder



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought I purchased Test E powder. Here is the pic. What do you think it is?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Cornstarch?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

No it's a reputable place. I think they just messed up the order. It's either prop or cyp. Does anyone know how to figure which one it is besides taking it to a lab



			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> Cornstarch?


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

send it to me.....I'll let you know in 10 weeks.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Fuck that. I'll going to make some more and see if I can't fuck up the remaining 20 grams. Already fucked up 30 grams. Whats 20 more. I think I'll get it right this time but not sure what it will be. Cyp or Prop. 





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> send it to me.....I'll let you know in 10 weeks.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 22, 2005)

why not just buy stuff that is already made? Its a bit more but no hassle or wondering what the mystery powder is.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> why not just buy stuff that is already made? Its a bit more but no hassle or wondering what the mystery powder is.


one reason is that making it your self is only about 15% of the cost of buying it in Mexico.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh believe me I learned my leason. Hell it's cheap to buy down here in Mexico already made anyways. Just thought I'd try chemistry. Should of known that my shit would turn out like bunk. I flunk chemisty in school. What a dumbshit I am for even trying. Anyone want to second it on the dumbshit thing, go for it. 



			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> why not just buy stuff that is already made? Its a bit more but no hassle or wondering what the mystery powder is.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 22, 2005)

Is that supposed to go up your nose?  How do you plan on consuming powder?  Please don't say by adding water or some ester oil.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2005)

Test E looks clumpy like cottage cheese. Yours looks very dry.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Could it be test base? If so what do you do with that. I now think from looking at another site that it's test prop. They said prop looks like sugar and cyp looks like powder. This resembles white sugar. Looks like i got fucked. 



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> Test E looks clumpy like cottage cheese. Yours looks very dry.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2005)

My prop never clumped together, ever. I'd guess cypionate, but talk to your source. Its definitely not enanthate unless Mexico got strangely very cold or something.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2005)

It really was never clumped. It had what looked like it had a small amount of little clumps (ball shaped) about the size of pea's in it. but only a couple. It looks more clumped now because i put the original pkg in a baggie and vacumn sealed it. Would a melting point test tell me whether it was prop or cyp. 



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> My prop never clumped together, ever. I'd guess cypionate, but talk to your source. Its definitely not enanthate unless Mexico got strangely very cold or something.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 22, 2005)

Dude, you're in MehHeCo, just spend $5 and buy 20ml premade


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Dude, you're in MehHeCo, just spend $5 and buy 20ml premade



cypotest 250, 10ml (DK) $30
Testosterone 200 Depot 10ml(Tornel) $20
Teston QV 10ml $22
home brew 10ml....$5


----------



## paperbolix (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it's test ent, don't think it's test prop because test prop doesn't clump and test prop powder you can usually see little shiny specs, like little jagged shiny things.  the longer you keep test ent on the shelf the more it clumps make sure you seal the zip lock baggie or it will really clump..i've never seen test cyp powder but I thought test e and test c both work the same..

I have some test ent coming in for myself in a few days i'll compare the pict to mine..



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No it's a reputable place. I think they just messed up the order. It's either prop or cyp. Does anyone know how to figure which one it is besides taking it to a lab


----------



## Mudge (Aug 27, 2005)

My enanthate is molten and I live further north than he does. I have never seen enanthate in a powdered state any time I have ordered it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My enanthate is molten and I live further north than he does. I have never seen enanthate in a powdered state any time I have ordered it.


 Mudge, how long had you been running gear before you started making your own?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe 1.5 years, not sure. I started out like most people, tren conversions.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Maybe 1.5 years, not sure. I started out like most people, tren conversions.


 I'm not really sure how difficult it his or what kind of equipment you need for it, but I was thinking about it for my cycles in '06 because being a chemist I have access to a vast amount of lab equipment.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 27, 2005)

I just have the most rudimentary basics, you dont need much of anything - and anything you do need is dirt cheap.

BA, BB, a container to mix, stir rod, syringes, filters, and an optional crimper unless you buy empty pre-crimped vials. I buy my oil at a local grocer, I prefer walnut. Its really not something you need a lot of expensive equipment for. If my stuff is off by 20mg/ml I dont care, all my stuff is high dose to reduce shots and I get it about as accurate as I can without spending twice as long doing it. I make a formula or copy one from someone I trust, and then I stick to it.

Its basically measure, mix, heat & stir and filter. The heat is required for suspension, which for me takes a couple to a few minutes tops (i.e. making prop takes longer than enanthate because of melting point). If you are a chemist you can do this while taking a nap.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok guys it was test Cyp. I ended up doing a melting test and it's ranges were within cyp ranges. So I made 2- 40 ml vial of cyp @ 250 mgs and it came out perfect. I followed DG's recipe plan and can't believe how easy it was. 

Mudge how long should you wait before using your newly home brew.

PT


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2005)

Till its cool enough to shoot.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 28, 2005)

making my own gear is appealing, BUT I don't know if I want the worry of wondering what my powders are etc...my other huge concern is you can order powder in such bulk I assume if you got caught with raw material in any quantity you would get the major boot in the ass from johnny law. I assume it would be intent to deliver/deal.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 28, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> making my own gear is appealing, BUT I don't know if I want the worry of wondering what my powders are etc...my other huge concern is you can order powder in such bulk I assume if you got caught with raw material in any quantity you would get the major boot in the ass from johnny law. I assume it would be intent to deliver/deal.


I had a batch seized a couple of months ago at my post office. I signed for it and got to the car and opened it up to discover a letter from customs wanting to know if i wanted to claim it. if not it would be destroyed after 30 days. what they probably meant is that they would brew it and make sure that it was all used up in 30 days. So no more deliveries to me. Fuck that.


----------



## swatboyforever26 (Jan 28, 2010)

*where can i get any kind of powder*

hi everyone , i'm new here.
I just can't realy get where can i BUY the powder to make myself a homebrew, anykind as a matter of speking .I'm from romania , we've got some products here and shit...but i'm realy curriouse in trying to make one of my one . I get the recipe but WHERE THE HELL DO I GET THE "HORMONE OF YOUR CHOICE " FROM ?  pls help me


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2010)

swatboyforever26 said:


> hi everyone , i'm new here.
> I just can't realy get where can i BUY the powder to make myself a homebrew, anykind as a matter of speking .I'm from romania , we've got some products here and shit...but i'm realy curriouse in trying to make one of my one . I get the recipe but WHERE THE HELL DO I GET THE "HORMONE OF YOUR CHOICE " FROM ?  pls help me


You are not allowed to ask for sources. Read the rules please.


----------



## downtown (Jan 28, 2010)

Easy way to tell if its E or C or P,  E you can rub between your fingers and it will basically melt, it feels kinda pasty.  It also has a chemical smell to it, most hormones have different smells to them, like deca it smells musty, but Test E smells like a chemical almost.  The only way to make sure you get legit powders is if you buy them from the manufacture, it will come in a foil like vacum sealed pack.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 28, 2010)

downtown said:


> Easy way to tell if its E or C or P, E you can rub between your fingers and it will basically melt, it feels kinda pasty. It also has a chemical smell to it, most hormones have different smells to them, like deca it smells musty, but Test E smells like a chemical almost. The only way to make sure you get legit powders is if you buy them from the manufacture, it will come in a foil like vacum sealed pack.


 

Could'nt have said it better. Deca smells like underarm no shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

Tough Old Man said:


> I thought I purchased Test E powder. Here is the pic. What do you think it is?


 
there was a time a few years back the some company would send free sample of course in ziplock back it was enough for a fewweeks so.well not sure if ant companys still do that..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

swatboyforever26 said:


> hi everyone , i'm new here.
> I just can't realy get where can i BUY the powder to make myself a homebrew, anykind as a matter of speking .I'm from romania , we've got some products here and shit...but i'm realy curriouse in trying to make one of my one . I get the recipe but WHERE THE HELL DO I GET THE "HORMONE OF YOUR CHOICE " FROM ?  pls help me


 

That a BOLD first post there are a few books at B&N or look at the top of the main page....


----------



## slacker86 (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry to resurect such an old thread. Hi im new this is my first post, I have recently come over here from anabolicminds (same name if any of u belong to that one too) becaus i am looking into home brewing. I dont have a source (i know i cant ask for one). But i was wondering does any one have any recipes that they like? I found one online but if anyone who homebrews think they have a better one please let me know.  This was the recipe i was going to use, (cant post links yet sorry) I had a couple others i was interested in however they did not include the BB in any part and i thought that was a bit strange. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I asked this same question on anablicminds and got very little in the way of helpful responses.  

Hey Dj806, I recognize u from AM, Nice to see you!


----------

